# Stihl chansaw model 031AV



## gtrumand (Feb 8, 2008)

*Stihl Chainsaw model 031AV*

Original symtoms were poor throttle response, bogging down and and hard to restart after running. Constantly pumping throttle to keep rpm up. Went through a number of remedies to correct. Changed fuel, filter, hoses, and new carb kit. Changed spark plug, replaced points with electronic module and checked flywheel key and air gap. After all that it responds to jet adjustments and runs fine, but after running for awhile it is almost impossible to restart. Never checked top or bottom end compression nor did I remove exhaust muffler and look at cylinder and piston. Their is evidence of blow back through carb when trying to start. Could something be taking place after the engine is up to temperature that would affect the restart difficulty. I am totally perplexed as to what to do. Think I am trying to hard and not following common sense tactics to troubleshoot. What do you suggest? My thoughts are lets can the 1971 model and go modern.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

gtrumand said:


> My thoughts are lets can the 1971 model and go modern.


Perhaps it is time to retire, but first you may want to check the fuel pump pulse hose and the rubber intake manifold, either one may have a small crack causing an air leak. It could also be either one of the crankshaft seals.

It would also be a good idea to remove the muffler and take a look at the piston and cylinder while your at it, that is if you don't get a new one instead.


----------



## gtrumand (Feb 8, 2008)

Appreciate your input. Just thought there was still hope for the old girl cause she's "stihl" in good shape. My meticulous personality gets the best of me sometimes. Will carry out your suggestions and take one last stab at reviving her.
Thanks for taking time to reply.


----------

